# basic questions...



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm going to to be traveling to my mom's house which doesn't have tv over the holidays. I've got the stream installed & love it for our ipads *but* i've still got a few questions,

I assume we don't have the capability to stream over the web yet?

The stream only works to an ios device? not a laptop?

Tivo Desktop is the easy way to transfer shows to my laptop?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

alyssa said:


> I assume we don't have the capability to stream over the web yet?


False. You can stream to iPads and iPhones, anything that runs iOS.



alyssa said:


> The stream only works to an ios device? not a laptop?


Correct.



alyssa said:


> Tivo Desktop is the easy way to transfer shows to my laptop?


The easiest way is to download the shows to your iPad when you're on your local network.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

TC25D said:


> False. You can stream to iPads and iPhones, anything that runs iOS.


over the web, not on my home WiFi network? 
I tried to watch something from my now playing list a few days ago away from my home network. I wasn't able to due to ..some network reason...(yeah, i wish i could be more specific). I was in a public space with a dodgy connection.

I'll try again tomorrow

thx for the responses!


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

TC25D said:


> False. You can stream to iPads and iPhones, anything that runs iOS.


The original iPhone and iPad work with the Tivo Stream App?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe it requires iOS 6.0+. So that would exclude a few versions of the iPhone and the original iPad.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

alyssa said:


> over the web, not on my home WiFi network?
> I tried to watch something from my now playing list a few days ago away from my home network. I wasn't able to due to ..some network reason...(yeah, i wish i could be more specific). I was in a public space with a dodgy connection.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow
> ...


You have to set it up first on your home network. You have to open the app and connect to your TiVo via your local home network. Click the gear icon then click setup. There is a special check box for out of home streaming you have to check and then accept the terms for.

Once that's setup then you should be able to go outside your home and stream shows. Although you can only stream things that are unprotected outside the home. Unlike inside the home where you can stream everything.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

mr_smits said:


> The original iPhone and iPad work with the Tivo Stream App?


The best place to determine this is to read the requirements of the TiVo app in the App Store.

As Dan203 mentioned, there's an iOS minimum release requirement which would eliminate certain, older, iDevices.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

TC25D said:


> The best place to determine this is to read the requirements of the TiVo app in the App Store.


https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tivo/id401673976


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

5.1, so the only devices it doesn't support are the first 2 generations of the iPhone (i.e. original and 3G) and the iPod Touch.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

TC25D said:


> The best place to determine this is to read the requirements of the TiVo app in the App Store.
> 
> As Dan203 mentioned, there's an iOS minimum release requirement which would eliminate certain, older, iDevices.


I was responding to the blanket, incorrect statement you made that the Tivo app can stream to "anything that runs iOS." There are many devices that run iOS that can't stream.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

mr_smits said:


> I was responding to the blanket, incorrect statement you made that the Tivo app can stream to "anything that runs iOS." There are many devices that run iOS that can't stream.


I know what you were responding to. Any device that runs a level of iOS the TiVo app supports. Happy now?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

TC25D said:


> I know what you were responding to. Any device that runs a level of iOS the TiVo app supports. Happy now?


It's okay. I know Apple folk don't want to discuss iOS fragmentation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is more hardware fragmentation then OS fragmentation. The vast majority of iOS devices that are actually being used these days are running 6.0+. However there are 3 phone resolutions and 2 tablet resolutions you have to account for, at least 4 generations of CPUs with massive dependencies in capabilities, GPU differences and now specialized features like the new chip that allows access to accelerometer data from background apps. Although compared to Android where there are dozens of resolutions, CPUs, GPUs and form factors to contend with it's still a LOT easier to develop for.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You have to set it up first on your home network. You have to open the app and connect to your TiVo via your local home network. Click the gear icon then click setup. There is a special check box for out of home streaming you have to check and then accept the terms for.
> 
> Once that's setup then you should be able to go outside your home and stream shows. Although you can only stream things that are unprotected outside the home. Unlike inside the home where you can stream everything.


Thank you!
SuperMod Dan comes through again.

i just set it up & will try it again off my hm network today


----------

